# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  کمک فوری برای شروع

## konkur100

سلام دوستان
من بنا به دلایلی نتونستم شروع کنم و از امشب قصد خوندن دارم . خواهش میکنم منو راهنمایی کنید . 
آیا دروسی رو باید بزارم کنار ؟ من عمومی ها رو همه رو کامل میخوام بخونم . ولی تو اختصاصی کمک میخوام که چه دروسی رو حذف کنم . چه دروسی رو تو اختصاصی بخونم مخصوصا فیزیک و ریاضی که هم راحت باشه و حتما سوال میاد تو کنکور ؟؟؟ خیلی سردرگم و استرس دارم

----------


## S.N.M19

اول از همه باید ببینی در یک درس کدوم مباحث بیشتر ازشون تو کنکور سوال میاد مثلا برای شیمی مبتکران اول هر بخش گفته.
دوم باید یک دفترچه سوال رو مثلا 94 رو برداری و نگاهشون کنی چون بیشتر سوالات به ترتیبن  مخصوصا فیزیک 
سوم از همه برای تست زدن اول تست های کنکور رو بزن بعدش از سوالات تالیفی سوال هایی که علامت مخصوص دارن رو بزن البته بستگی به کتاب کارت داره مثلا مبتکران شیمی vip 
چهارم هم بدون برای شروع هیچ وقت دیر نیست اگه از همین الآن قشنگ بخونی حتما رتبه دلخواه رو کسب میکنی حتی 3 رقمی و یا شاید بهتر.

----------


## konkur100

> اول از همه باید ببینی در یک درس کدوم مباحث بیشتر ازشون تو کنکور سوال میاد مثلا برای شیمی مبتکران اول هر بخش گفته.
> دوم باید یک دفترچه سوال رو مثلا 94 رو برداری و نگاهشون کنی چون بیشتر سوالات به ترتیبن  مخصوصا فیزیک 
> سوم از همه برای تست زدن اول تست های کنکور رو بزن بعدش از سوالات تالیفی سوال هایی که علامت مخصوص دارن رو بزن البته بستگی به کتاب کارت داره مثلا مبتکران شیمی vip 
> چهارم هم بدون برای شروع هیچ وقت دیر نیست اگه از همین الآن قشنگ بخونی حتما رتبه دلخواه رو کسب میکنی حتی 3 رقمی و یا شاید بهتر.


من عرض کردم که اصلا چیزی نخوندم و تازه میخوام شروع کنم . بعد شما میگی برم تست کنکور سراسری بزنم ؟!!!!!! من روحیم رو هوا بنده اونوقت نابود میشم که . من فقط میخوام فصل های راحت فیزیک و ریاضی واسم مشخص بشه واسه خوندن .

----------


## 52005

ریاضی تصاعد-تابع-مشتق-انتگرال-ماتریس-حد- اینا رو بخون خیلی بی دستوپا هم باشی یه حرکتی می تونی بزنی
البته بهتره بری تستا ی ریاضی چن ساله اخیر و تمرین کنی اون دوستمون درست میگه بنظرم جواب بده چون ریتم سوالا تکراریه البت شانس بیاریم امسال اون درسی که قراره ریتمش تغییر کنه ریاضی نباشه چ.ن هر سال یه درسو جدید می کنن

----------


## Hello

زیست : کلا ، اگه خواستی حذف کنی ژنتیک و گیاهی
فیزیک:نور و عدسی با آیینه ها ، پیش 2 ، اگه تونستی 2 فصل آخر فیزیک 3 
شیمی: کلا اينو ميرسوني با منبعی که میگم ولی پیس 1،شیمی2و شیمی3فصل 2 حتما + فصل يک
ریاضی: آمار، مشتق و کاربرد مشتق، لگاریتم، احتمال،انتگرال،مجانب و پیوستگی،ماتریس،تصاعد،حد اگه تونستی معادلاتم بخونی خوب میشه ولی اگه نه که هیچ
منابع( اینارو خودم دارم پیشنهاد میکنم)
شيمي: فيل+ حفظيات مهروماه لقمه
رياضي: جمع بندی مهروماه یا لقمه ریاضی+تست سراسری بعد اینکه خوندي لقمرو 
فیزیک: جمع بندی مهروماه 
زیست: فقط کتاب+ تست همین ولی اگه خواستی گیاهی و ژنتیک مهروماه لقمه پیشنهاد میکنم
تستارم86 به این ور بزن اگه دیدی نميرسوني 88 به بعد

----------


## Armaghan

*با سلام .بنظرم میتونید جواب سؤالاتتون رو از سایت دکتر افشار پیدا کنید.اینکه چه فصولی مهم و تست خیزند و کدوم فصلها را میشه حذف کرد. پیشنیاز ها و زنجیره های وابسته به هم در دروس ریاضی و فیزیک کدامند و ... پارسال همایش 12 دیماه 94 دکتر افشار درباره یک برنامه 90روزه بود که با روش باکس بندی دروس،پرداختن به بخشهای مهم و حذف بخشهای کم تست در کنکور،راهنمایی بسیار خوبی به داوطلبان میکرد و پارسال که کنکور خرداد ماه بود از بهمن تا فروردین با اون برنامه میشد درسها را تمام کرد و دوماه بعدش هم  وقت برای مرور و جمع بندی بود .الان اون همایش با نام شروع از صفر از نیمه دوم سال توی سایتشون گذاشته شده.اگه برید توی سایت دکتر افشار ستون سمت راست توی کادر قرمز رنگ آرشیو  کامل مقالات و متون انگیزشی از 91تا94 را کلیک کنید .از صفحه ای که باز میشه. یه مقاله ای هست توی زمینه زردرنگ ،تحت عنوان کنکوریهای 95 که میخوان از نیمه دوم سال از سطح ضعیف یا حتی ازصفر شروع کنند و نتیجه بگیرند حتما این سه قسمت را دانلود کنن و گوش بدن.پیشنهاد میکنم حتما استفاده کنید جواب تمام سؤالاتتون رو توی این فایلهای صوتی پیدا می کنید.من خودم حتی ازشون یادداشت برداری کردم.موفق باشید.*

----------


## Armaghan

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط konkur100


سلام دوستان
من بنا به دلایلی نتونستم شروع کنم و از امشب قصد خوندن دارم . خواهش میکنم منو راهنمایی کنید . 
آیا دروسی رو باید بزارم کنار ؟ من عمومی ها رو همه رو کامل میخوام بخونم . ولی تو اختصاصی کمک میخوام که چه دروسی رو حذف کنم . چه دروسی رو تو اختصاصی بخونم مخصوصا فیزیک و ریاضی که هم راحت باشه و حتما سوال میاد تو کنکور ؟؟؟ خیلی سردرگم و استرس دارم


http://www.alirezael.ir/post/moshaver_konkur396 این آدرس دقیقتر همون فایلهای هست که عرض کردم.باکس بندی و شروع از اسفند و ...*

----------


## amin firoozniya

من دقيقا يادم هست از مرداد تا همين امروز هر روز يكي مياد مي گه كمك براي شروع مي ترسم روز قبل كنكور بياد يكي پست كنه اگه از امروز بخونم پزشكي قبول ميشم؟ :Yahoo (56):  :Yahoo (56): يكي نيست بگه كمك براي جمع بندي.شوخي كردم ولي اميدوارم هركسي متاسب با زحماتش به هدفاش برسم از جمله خودم كه ديگه مي دونيد هدف من چيه!!!

----------


## A.Z

> سلام دوستان
> من بنا به دلایلی نتونستم شروع کنم و از امشب قصد خوندن دارم . خواهش میکنم منو راهنمایی کنید . 
> آیا دروسی رو باید بزارم کنار ؟ من عمومی ها رو همه رو کامل میخوام بخونم . ولی تو اختصاصی کمک میخوام که چه دروسی رو حذف کنم . چه دروسی رو تو اختصاصی بخونم مخصوصا فیزیک و ریاضی که هم راحت باشه و حتما سوال میاد تو کنکور ؟؟؟ خیلی سردرگم و استرس دارم


اگه میخوای همین امسال و تو این مدت باقی مونده
حذفیات دروس اختصاصی؛
زیست:گیاهی,ژنتیک(مندلی/جمعیت)=%35-40
فیزیک:پیش 1+حرکت نوسانی+کار و انرژی=%50
ریاضی:مقاطع مخروطی,هندسه,کاربرد مشتق=%35-40
شیمی:پیش2=%15-20
*و من الله توفیق*

----------


## zahra.2015

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط A.Z


اگه میخوای همین امسال و تو این مدت باقی مونده
حذفیات دروس اختصاصی؛
زیست:گیاهی,ژنتیک(مندلی/جمعیت)=%35-40
فیزیک:پیش 1+حرکت نوسانی+کار و انرژی=%50
ریاضی:مقاطع مخروطی,هندسه,کاربرد مشتق=%35-40
شیمی:پیش2=%15-20
و من الله توفیق 



شیمی= پیش2 الکتروشیمی اسون اسید و باز سخته
فیزیک=فشاروگرما هم حذف بشه بهتره
ریاضی=اگه قراره کاربردمشتق حذف بشه انتگرالم خود ب خود حذف میشه*

----------


## konkur100

> من دقيقا يادم هست از مرداد تا همين امروز هر روز يكي مياد مي گه كمك براي شروع مي ترسم روز قبل كنكور بياد يكي پست كنه اگه از امروز بخونم پزشكي قبول ميشم؟يكي نيست بگه كمك براي جمع بندي.شوخي كردم ولي اميدوارم هركسي متاسب با زحماتش به هدفاش برسم از جمله خودم كه ديگه مي دونيد هدف من چيه!!!


هنوز کلی وقت هست که !!!

----------


## konkur100

> *با سلام .بنظرم میتونید جواب سؤالاتتون رو از سایت دکتر افشار پیدا کنید.اینکه چه فصولی مهم و تست خیزند و کدوم فصلها را میشه حذف کرد. پیشنیاز ها و زنجیره های وابسته به هم در دروس ریاضی و فیزیک کدامند و ... پارسال همایش 12 دیماه 94 دکتر افشار درباره یک برنامه 90روزه بود که با روش باکس بندی دروس،پرداختن به بخشهای مهم و حذف بخشهای کم تست در کنکور،راهنمایی بسیار خوبی به داوطلبان میکرد و پارسال که کنکور خرداد ماه بود از بهمن تا فروردین با اون برنامه میشد درسها را تمام کرد و دوماه بعدش هم  وقت برای مرور و جمع بندی بود .الان اون همایش با نام شروع از صفر از نیمه دوم سال توی سایتشون گذاشته شده.اگه برید توی سایت دکتر افشار ستون سمت راست توی کادر قرمز رنگ آرشیو  کامل مقالات و متون انگیزشی از 91تا94 را کلیک کنید .از صفحه ای که باز میشه. یه مقاله ای هست توی زمینه زردرنگ ،تحت عنوان کنکوریهای 95 که میخوان از نیمه دوم سال از سطح ضعیف یا حتی ازصفر شروع کنند و نتیجه بگیرند حتما این سه قسمت را دانلود کنن و گوش بدن.پیشنهاد میکنم حتما استفاده کنید جواب تمام سؤالاتتون رو توی این فایلهای صوتی پیدا می کنید.من خودم حتی ازشون یادداشت برداری کردم.موفق باشید.*


میگم برای من که میخوام یه رتبه حدود 15-16 هزار بیارم منطقه 2 دیره یا عقبم ؟ صادقانه بگین

----------


## bvb09

> سلام دوستان
> من بنا به دلایلی نتونستم شروع کنم و از امشب قصد خوندن دارم . خواهش میکنم منو راهنمایی کنید . 
> آیا دروسی رو باید بزارم کنار ؟ من عمومی ها رو همه رو کامل میخوام بخونم . ولی تو اختصاصی کمک میخوام که چه دروسی رو حذف کنم . چه دروسی رو تو اختصاصی بخونم مخصوصا فیزیک و ریاضی که هم راحت باشه و حتما سوال میاد تو کنکور ؟؟؟ خیلی سردرگم و استرس دارم


ی قسمت خیلی راحته فیزیک پیش 2 هستش.... البته فصل 3 ب بعد!!! 8 یا 9 تا سوال ازش میاد ک تقریبا 30 درصد میشه.... اگه قراره درصد بیشتری بگیری خب حرکت شناسی خیلی خوبه هم عاشقش میشی هم با علاقه جلو میری که 3 تا تست داره... پیش 2 رو هر هفته میتونی ی فصلشو کامل جمع کنی!!!
خب ریاضی باید فصلایی رو بخونی ک پیش نیاز ندارن یا کلا ی مبحثو بخونی و تو اون قوی بشی....
میتونی احتمال ک البته باید ترکیبیاتم بخونی ک خیلی سخت نیس رو انتخاب کنی و 3 تا تست + ماتریس + دنباله های حسابی و هندسی ک وقت گیرن ولی برا کسی ک گزینشی میخونه حتی اگه سه دقیقه وقتشم بگیره عیبی نداره!! + آمار
کلا اینا میشن هفتا سوال ک حدود 23 درصد میشه
حالا راهه دوم اینه ک شروع کنی ب خوندن تابع و همینطوری پیش بری..... ک با همه فصلای مربوطش تقریبا ب 10 تا سوال جواب میدی!!!

----------


## konkur100

> ی قسمت خیلی راحته فیزیک پیش 2 هستش.... البته فصل 3 ب بعد!!! 8 یا 9 تا سوال ازش میاد ک تقریبا 30 درصد میشه.... اگه قراره درصد بیشتری بگیری خب حرکت شناسی خیلی خوبه هم عاشقش میشی هم با علاقه جلو میری که 3 تا تست داره... پیش 2 رو هر هفته میتونی ی فصلشو کامل جمع کنی!!!
> خب ریاضی باید فصلایی رو بخونی ک پیش نیاز ندارن یا کلا ی مبحثو بخونی و تو اون قوی بشی....
> میتونی احتمال ک البته باید ترکیبیاتم بخونی ک خیلی سخت نیس رو انتخاب کنی و 3 تا تست + ماتریس + دنباله های حسابی و هندسی ک وقت گیرن ولی برا کسی ک گزینشی میخونه حتی اگه سه دقیقه وقتشم بگیره عیبی نداره!! + آمار
> کلا اینا میشن هفتا سوال ک حدود 23 درصد میشه
> حالا راهه دوم اینه ک شروع کنی ب خوندن تابع و همینطوری پیش بری..... ک با همه فصلای مربوطش تقریبا ب 10 تا سوال جواب میدی!!!


آها . میگم من از شیمی محلول ها و اسید و باز و حذف کنم خوبه ؟ و همین طور از زیست ژنتیک و فصل اول پیش دانشگاهی ( به هیچ وجه این فصل رو متوجه نمیشم !!! ) ؟؟

----------


## bvb09

> آها . میگم من از شیمی محلول ها و اسید و باز و حذف کنم خوبه ؟ و همین طور از زیست ژنتیک و فصل اول پیش دانشگاهی ( به هیچ وجه این فصل رو متوجه نمیشم !!! ) ؟؟


ترکیب محلولها یا اصن اسید و باز با استوکیومتری و سینتیک و واکنش تعادلی ممکنه وجود داشته باشه....
پس با حذف محلولها  و اسید وباز 7 تا میپره و فرض کن دو تا سوالم ترکیب بدن !!!
من چون زیستم داغونه خیلی راجبش نمیتونم چیزی بگم!!! ولی من که همشو دارم میخونم!!!
اگه قراره با شیمی دوست بشی با شیمی دو شروع کن.... و کتابای فیل شیمی!!! واقعا خوبن با اینکه جمع بندین.....

----------


## Armaghan

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط konkur100


میگم برای من که میخوام یه رتبه حدود 15-16 هزار بیارم منطقه 2 دیره یا عقبم ؟ صادقانه بگین


استاد افشار این برنامه را با این سبک و سیاق برای رتبه زیر1000 هم کارآمد میدونند. چون برای بهترین رشته ها هم اگه عمومیها را حدود 60 و اختصاصیهارا زیست و شیمی حدود 50، ریاضی و فیزیک را حدود 30-40 بزنید کافی خواهد بود.این برنامه با بررسی بودجه بندی دروس در کنکورهای چندسال اخیر،دربعضی دروس 100 درصد مطالب را پوشش داده و دربعضی دروس برای صرفه جویی در زمان و انرژی،با حذف فصلهایی که تست نمیاد یا خیلی کم میاد ،تمام مطلب موردنیاز برای کسب درصد لازم برای رتبه سه رقمی را توی برنامه گنجانده.شما که ظاهرا هدفتون رتبه سه رقمی هم نیست چون گفتین 15-16 هزار.پس ایمان داشته باشید که با پیروی از این برنامه از صفر هم استارت بزنید و مطالب مهم را گزینشی بخوانید و حتی مثلا بعضی مباحث مثلا ژنتیک و گیاهی زیست را هم حذف کنید ،در بدترین حالت ممکن رتبه زیر 5000 خواهید آورد.اگر پایه درسیتون خوب بوده و چیزهایی از قبل یادتون مونده باشه که رتبه زیر 1000هم کاملا در دسترس شماست. خواهر یکی از دوستانم بهمن ماه لیسانس تغذیه اش را از بهشتی تهران گرفت و برگشت شهرمون و از اواسط بهمن برای کنکور مجدد استارت زد با روزی 9 ساعت مطالعه،از منطقه 3 ،دندانپزشکی بین الملل شیراز قبول شد،ظرفیت پذیرش منطقه2 بیشتر از منطقه 3 هم هست و یادمون باشه که سال 94 کنکور خردادبود و امسال تیرماه.پس اگه 1/5 ماه دیرتر از ایشون شروع کرده اید درعوض کنکور یکماه دیرتر از پارسال برگزار میشه ، پس امیدتون به خدا باشه و نگران دیر شروع کردن هم نباشید.انشاالله موفق میشید.*

----------


## Hello

> آها . میگم من از شیمی محلول ها و اسید و باز و حذف کنم خوبه ؟ و همین طور از زیست ژنتیک و فصل اول پیش دانشگاهی ( به هیچ وجه این فصل رو متوجه نمیشم !!! ) ؟؟


اگه میخوای ژنتیکو حذف کن ولی فصل اول خیلی راحته به نظرم نباید از دستش بدی مگه چقدر برا این فصل وقت گذاشتی؟ اگه وقت زیادی نزاشتي بهتره بزاری
اگه دیدی نميرسوني تو شیمی اونا رو حذف کن با اینکه bvb09 هم. درست میگن ولی اگه نرسوندي اونا رو حذف کن 
پست قبليمو نگاه کنی جاهای مهم و برات گذاشتم

----------


## konkur100

> *
> استاد افشار این برنامه را با این سبک و سیاق برای رتبه زیر1000 هم کارآمد میدونند. چون برای بهترین رشته ها هم اگه عمومیها را حدود 60 و اختصاصیهارا زیست و شیمی حدود 50، ریاضی و فیزیک را حدود 30-40 بزنید کافی خواهد بود.این برنامه با بررسی بودجه بندی دروس در کنکورهای چندسال اخیر،دربعضی دروس 100 درصد مطالب را پوشش داده و دربعضی دروس برای صرفه جویی در زمان و انرژی،با حذف فصلهایی که تست نمیاد یا خیلی کم میاد ،تمام مطلب موردنیاز برای کسب درصد لازم برای رتبه سه رقمی را توی برنامه گنجانده.شما که ظاهرا هدفتون رتبه سه رقمی هم نیست چون گفتین 15-16 هزار.پس ایمان داشته باشید که با پیروی از این برنامه از صفر هم استارت بزنید و مطالب مهم را گزینشی بخوانید و حتی مثلا بعضی مباحث مثلا ژنتیک و گیاهی زیست را هم حذف کنید ،در بدترین حالت ممکن رتبه زیر 5000 خواهید آورد.اگر پایه درسیتون خوب بوده و چیزهایی از قبل یادتون مونده باشه که رتبه زیر 1000هم کاملا در دسترس شماست. خواهر یکی از دوستانم بهمن ماه لیسانس تغذیه اش را از بهشتی تهران گرفت و برگشت شهرمون و از اواسط بهمن برای کنکور مجدد استارت زد با روزی 9 ساعت مطالعه،از منطقه 3 ،دندانپزشکی بین الملل شیراز قبول شد،ظرفیت پذیرش منطقه2 بیشتر از منطقه 3 هم هست و یادمون باشه که سال 94 کنکور خردادبود و امسال تیرماه.پس اگه 1/5 ماه دیرتر از ایشون شروع کرده اید درعوض کنکور یکماه دیرتر از پارسال برگزار میشه ، پس امیدتون به خدا باشه و نگران دیر شروع کردن هم نباشید.انشاالله موفق میشید.*


*من از خودم خبر دارم ! میدونم در حد زیر 2 هزار یا حتی 5 هزار نیستم . من همون 15 هزار هم که بیارم سه شبانه روز از خونه میزنم بیرون ! من متاسفانه پایم اصلا خوب نیست . حالا هم نمیدونم دقیقا از کجا باید شروع کنم و چیرو الان و چیرو کی تموم کنم . سردرگمم . ببخشید شما لینک اون برنامه ریزی آقای افشار رو بهم لطف کنید بدین . شاید من هم تکونی خوردم به امید خدا*

----------


## konkur100

> ترکیب محلولها یا اصن اسید و باز با استوکیومتری و سینتیک و واکنش تعادلی ممکنه وجود داشته باشه....
> پس با حذف محلولها  و اسید وباز 7 تا میپره و فرض کن دو تا سوالم ترکیب بدن !!!
> من چون زیستم داغونه خیلی راجبش نمیتونم چیزی بگم!!! ولی من که همشو دارم میخونم!!!
> اگه قراره با شیمی دوست بشی با شیمی دو شروع کن.... و کتابای فیل شیمی!!! واقعا خوبن با اینکه جمع بندین.....


*من از دوم شیمی VVip مهندس مهرپور رو دارم . از روش بخونم خوبه ؟ ترو خدا نیاین بگین که این موسسه اینطوریه و اون موسسه خوبه ! ته دلم رو خالی فقط نکنید .
من رو تو شیمی تا درصد 30 برسونه کافیه برام . این کتاب که عرض کردید رو هم ندارم ولی یه کتاب مبتکران هم از دوم دارم . چطورن ؟
*

----------


## bvb09

> *من از دوم شیمی VVip مهندس مهرپور رو دارم . از روش بخونم خوبه ؟ ترو خدا نیاین بگین که این موسسه اینطوریه و اون موسسه خوبه ! ته دلم رو خالی فقط نکنید .
> من رو تو شیمی تا درصد 30 برسونه کافیه برام . این کتاب که عرض کردید رو هم ندارم ولی یه کتاب مبتکران هم از دوم دارم . چطورن ؟
> *


همون شیمی دوم مبتکرانو بخون.... ب 30 درصدی ک میخای میرسی!!!!
ولی واقعا بترکونش!!!!

----------


## hamed_habibi

داداش قصد بی ادبی ندارما اما واسه 15000 درازم بکشی قبولی نیاز نیست زیاد بخونی ...تو هرچقدرم صفر باشی خوب بخونی تا 2000 نهایت 1500 منطقه 2 میای تو این تایم...عمومیا بالای 55 بزن تخصیصی هارو 35 تا45

----------


## hamed_habibi

فایل پیوست 52361

----------


## konkur100

> داداش قصد بی ادبی ندارما اما واسه 15000 درازم بکشی قبولی نیاز نیست زیاد بخونی ...تو هرچقدرم صفر باشی خوب بخونی تا 2000 نهایت 1500 منطقه 2 میای تو این تایم...عمومیا بالای 55 بزن تخصیصی هارو 35 تا45


*​خب داداش شما که پایت قویه اینطور میگی . من که پایم اصلا خوب نیست و یه مدت از درس هم دور بودم 15 هزار هم برام یکم زحمت میخواد و انگیزه . سال اول کنکورم دوستام که خیلی خیلی ازم تو کلاس بهتر بودن با کلی امکانات بهترینشون آورد 18 هزار . اونوقت من ..................*

----------


## konkur100

> فایل پیوست 52361


اینو تو تخمین رتبه قلم چی میزنم میگه 6 هزار چرااااا ؟؟ بنظرتون میانگین چه درصد هایی برای 15 هزار باید بزنم ؟

----------


## konkur100

> همون شیمی دوم مبتکرانو بخون.... ب 30 درصدی ک میخای میرسی!!!!
> ولی واقعا بترکونش!!!!


یعنی شما شیمی مهندس مهرپور رو قبول نداری ؟؟ من پایم ضعیفه از روی مهرپور میخونم

----------


## bvb09

> یعنی شما شیمی مهندس مهرپور رو قبول نداری ؟؟ من پایم ضعیفه از روی مهرپور میخونم


ولی بهمن بازرگانی رو بیشتر قبول دارم..........

----------


## hamed_habibi

​چون قلم چی درس زمین رو نداره تو نخمین رتبه ش...درضمن من پایم متوسط ب پایینه

----------


## Armaghan

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط konkur100


من از خودم خبر دارم ! میدونم در حد زیر 2 هزار یا حتی 5 هزار نیستم . من همون 15 هزار هم که بیارم سه شبانه روز از خونه میزنم بیرون ! من متاسفانه پایم اصلا خوب نیست . حالا هم نمیدونم دقیقا از کجا باید شروع کنم و چیرو الان و چیرو کی تموم کنم . سردرگمم . ببخشید شما لینک اون برنامه ریزی آقای افشار رو بهم لطف کنید بدین . شاید من هم تکونی خوردم به امید خدا


خدا هیچ تلاشی رو بی اجر و بیهوده نمیذاره .نگران نباشید و ته دل خودتون رو خالی نکنید .خیلیا رو دیدم با پایه ضعیف و چندسال دوری از مدرسه کنکور دادن و رشته های خوبی قبول شدن .فقط با این روحیه منفی که نمیتونم نباید استارت بزنید.بقول یه نویسنده معروف میگه اونی که میگه میتونم و اون که میگه نمیتونم درنهایت هردو درست میگن چون هر کدوم طبق نگرش خودشون نتیجه عملشون رو می بینند.یکی از دبیرهای شهرمون توی 45 سالگی با داشتن دوتا بچه ،از دبیری استعفا داد ویکسال خوند و پزشکی دولتی اصفهان قبول شد.این فرد فوقش توی همون درس تدریسی خودش قوی بوده  و یقینا تمام دروس دیگه بعد از اینهمه سال فراموشش شده بود.پس با هر پایه ای میشه موفق شد.درمورد لینک همایشهای استاد افشار ،راستش سعی کردم لینک بدم ولی موفق نشدم چون توی پست دومم بجای لینک فقط آدرس درج شده و لینک منتقل نشد.شایدم روش لینک دادن را بلد نیستم یا چون من بجای گوشی با کامپیوتر میام  انجمن لینک رو نتونستم بدم. اما طبق روشی که خودم اون همایشهارو پیدا میکنم توضیح دقیق میدم  که راحت ظرف چند دقیقه پیداشون کنید.اول توی گوگل سایت استاد افشار را سرچ کنید ،باز که شد توی ستون سمت راست ازهمون صفحه اول سایت دوتا کادر قرمز کوچیک هست که توی کادر پایینی قرمزرنگ نوشته: آرشیو کامل صوت کلاسها و همایشها از سال 91 تا 94 کلیک کنید.
ازصفحه ای که بعد از کلیک روی این کادرقرمز رنگ  باز میشه یه کم پایین بیایید یه تیتر می بینید که رنگ زرد رویش هست تحت عنوان: کنکوریهای 95که میخوان نیمه دوم سال از سطح ضعیف یا حتی صفر شروع کنند و نتیجه بگیرند ،حتما حتما این سه را دانلود و گوش کنند .زیر این تیتر هم هرسه بخش اول و دوم و سوم همایش با دوتا علامت تیک چشمک زن می بینید که  بهتره هرچه سریعتر همین امشب دانلود و یادداشت برداری و اجرا کنید. یقین بدونید بیش از سطح توقع الانتون نتیجه می گیرید.موفق باشید.*

----------


## konkur100

> ​چون قلم چی درس زمین رو نداره تو نخمین رتبه ش...درضمن من پایم متوسط ب پایینه


آخه زمین که تاثیر چندانی نداره . من درصد های دیگه رو هم امتحان کردم ولی تخمین رتبه خیلی بالاتر نشون میده درحالی کارنامه یه چیز دیگه میگه . بعضی وقت ها به کارنامه شک میکنم و میگم بی عدالتی درحالی که این طوری نیست .

----------


## konkur100

> *
> خدا هیچ تلاشی رو بی اجر و بیهوده نمیذاره .نگران نباشید و ته دل خودتون رو خالی نکنید .خیلیا رو دیدم با پایه ضعیف و چندسال دوری از مدرسه کنکور دادن و رشته های خوبی قبول شدن .فقط با این روحیه منفی که نمیتونم نباید استارت بزنید.بقول یه نویسنده معروف میگه اونی که میگه میتونم و اون که میگه نمیتونم درنهایت هردو درست میگن چون هر کدوم طبق نگرش خودشون نتیجه عملشون رو می بینند.یکی از دبیرهای شهرمون توی 45 سالگی با داشتن دوتا بچه ،از دبیری استعفا داد ویکسال خوند و پزشکی دولتی اصفهان قبول شد.این فرد فوقش توی همون درس تدریسی خودش قوی بوده  و یقینا تمام دروس دیگه بعد از اینهمه سال فراموشش شده بود.پس با هر پایه ای میشه موفق شد.درمورد لینک همایشهای استاد افشار ،راستش سعی کردم لینک بدم ولی موفق نشدم چون توی پست دومم بجای لینک فقط آدرس درج شده و لینک منتقل نشد.شایدم روش لینک دادن را بلد نیستم یا چون من بجای گوشی با کامپیوتر میام  انجمن لینک رو نتونستم بدم. اما طبق روشی که خودم اون همایشهارو پیدا میکنم توضیح دقیق میدم  که راحت ظرف چند دقیقه پیداشون کنید.اول توی گوگل سایت استاد افشار را سرچ کنید ،باز که شد توی ستون سمت راست ازهمون صفحه اول سایت دوتا کادر قرمز کوچیک هست که توی کادر پایینی قرمزرنگ نوشته: آرشیو کامل صوت کلاسها و همایشها از سال 91 تا 94 کلیک کنید.
> ازصفحه ای که بعد از کلیک روی این کادرقرمز رنگ  باز میشه یه کم پایین بیایید یه تیتر می بینید که رنگ زرد رویش هست تحت عنوان: کنکوریهای 95که میخوان نیمه دوم سال از سطح ضعیف یا حتی صفر شروع کنند و نتیجه بگیرند ،حتما حتما این سه را دانلود و گوش کنند .زیر این تیتر هم هرسه بخش اول و دوم و سوم همایش با دوتا علامت تیک چشمک زن می بینید که  بهتره هرچه سریعتر همین امشب دانلود و یادداشت برداری و اجرا کنید. یقین بدونید بیش از سطح توقع الانتون نتیجه می گیرید.موفق باشید.*


*خیلی ممنونم . کلی امیدوار شدم و میخوام برای آخرین بار با قدرت شروع کنم . دلم رو سپردم به خدا . فقط از خدا همیشه میخوام بخاطر گناهانم منو مجازات نکنه*

----------


## NilouMH

Ghalam takhminesh baraye konkurw 93 hast
az takhmine gozine 2 estefade kon

----------


## konkur100

> Ghalam takhminesh baraye konkurw 93 hast
> az takhmine gozine 2 estefade kon


زدم . ولی بازم با کلی فاصله میگه رتبه رو که با کارنامه یکی نیست . شما خودت امتحان کن به حرفم میرسی

----------


## hamed_habibi

​زمین تاثیر نداره؟حالت خوبه؟

----------


## konkur100

> ​زمین تاثیر نداره؟حالت خوبه؟


خب برین گزینه 2 بزنین ! بازم میبینین که اختلاف زیاده با کارنامه اصلی . اصلا میشه بگین برای یه رتبه 15 هزار مطقه 2 میانگین چه درصدهایی باید زد ؟؟؟

----------


## NilouMH

ببین من درصدای پارسالمو توی گزینه میزنم رتبم حدودا مثل همون پارسال میشه 
و درصدای دوستمم زدم حدودا همون شد

----------


## Mr.mTf

با اینکه چی بخونی و چیکار بکنی کاری ندارم چون شناختی بهت ندارم....شاید مثلا انتگرال برا تو راحت باشه و برای n نفر دیگه سخت
چیزی که میخوام بهت بگم قسمت اول جماته
من بنا به دلایلی نخوندم
تا زمانی که علت کم کاریت رو ندونی و حلش نکنی به مشکل بر خواهی خورد

----------


## konkur100

> ببین من درصدای پارسالمو توی گزینه میزنم رتبم حدودا مثل همون پارسال میشه 
> و درصدای دوستمم زدم حدودا همون شد


میشه بفرمایید برای یه رتبه 15 هزار باید چه درصدهایی بزنم ؟

----------


## NilouMH

> میشه بفرمایید برای یه رتبه 15 هزار باید چه درصدهایی بزنم ؟


دوست عزیز سایت گزینه برحسب معدله شما معدلتو وارد کن و ببین برای 15000 چجوری باید بزنی
مثلا من معدلم 19.90 هستو رتبه پارسالم 3000 درصدامو میزنم همون میاره
الان 15000 بخوام برات بزنم درصداشو با معدل خودم میزنه و الان برات درصداشو با معدل خودم میارم

----------


## .Mohamad.

این پست رو ببین

برنامه کلی برای سه ماه تا کنکور(تجربی)

----------


## konkur100

> دوست عزیز سایت گزینه برحسب معدله شما معدلتو وارد کن و ببین برای 15000 چجوری باید بزنی
> مثلا من معدلم 19.90 هستو رتبه پارسالم 3000 درصدامو میزنم همون میاره
> الان 15000 بخوام برات بزنم درصداشو با معدل خودم میزنه و الان برات درصداشو با معدل خودم میارم


قلم چی که معدل نمیخواد !!! بازم تفاوت یکم بالاست . یعنی یه معدل بد رتبه رو از 15 هزار میبره به 40 هزار ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!

----------


## konkur100

> با اینکه چی بخونی و چیکار بکنی کاری ندارم چون شناختی بهت ندارم....شاید مثلا انتگرال برا تو راحت باشه و برای n نفر دیگه سخت
> چیزی که میخوام بهت بگم قسمت اول جماته
> من بنا به دلایلی نخوندم
> تا زمانی که علت کم کاریت رو ندونی و حلش نکنی به مشکل بر خواهی خورد


واای خدا استرس گرفتم بخاطر معدل . معدل رو عوض کردم تو گزینه 2 شد همون رتبه . حالا چیکار کنم خداااااااا . خداکنه این معدل مثبت شه یا حذف شه . 
میشه بگین معدل دقیقا رو رتبه نهایی تاثیر داره یا تو درصدها ؟

----------


## mahsa92

سلام من حاضرم كمك كنم بهت اگه قول بدي واقعا بخوني و كارنامه قبوليتو بعد نتايج بفرستي

عمومي :
دين و زندگي از گاج بخون،هر كتاب ديگه اي داري بريز دور
گاج رو بخون و تستاشو بزن بالاي٦٠٪‏ رو تضمين ميكنم براي سطح صفر

زبان تا ميتوني لغت حفظ كن،لغتهاي كتاب درسي رو اخه بعضيا ديدم ميرن ٥٠٤ ميخونن! بجز٤تا سوال گرامر بقيه اش با لغت حل ميشه اينم ميگيم نصف بتوني جواب بدي ميشه ٥٠٪‏

ادبيات: قرابت ٣٢ 
ارايه ١٢
لغت و املا و تاريخ ادبيات
جمعا ٦٠ و خردي كه شما ٥٥ بزن

عربي : ٢٨٪‏ ترجمه
حدود ٢٠ درصدم منصوبات

----------


## mahsa92

اختصاصي :
زيست رو بخون فصلاي مهمتر 
دوم : فصل سه تا اخر (بجز گياهي)
سوم :همش بجز گياهي ژنتيك
پيش فصل سه و جهار كه نميخواد بخوني دو سه سالي يه سوال مياد منم نخوندم امسال فصل چهارو


شيمي :
دوم به تنهايي ٣٣٪‏داره يعني شما فقط دومو عالي بخوني از چند منبع
و هزاران تست بزني خودش كافيه


رياضي كه بچه ها گفتن
فيزيكم پيش بجز فصل يك و دو+نور

----------


## mahsa92

برنامه و شماي كلي كار هم خواستي ميگم ولي بايد مردونه قول خوندن بدي

----------


## zaniar76

> اختصاصي :
> زيست رو بخون فصلاي مهمتر 
> دوم : فصل سه تا اخر (بجز گياهي)
> سوم :همش بجز گياهي ژنتيك
> پيش فصل سه و جهار كه نميخواد بخوني دو سه سالي يه سوال مياد منم نخوندم امسال فصل چهارو
> 
> 
> 
> من زیستو صفر نیستم ولی تقریبا تازه شروع میکنم میخوام بدونم گیاهی حذف کنم با بقیه ترکیب نمیشه؟؟ و اینکه میگن ژنتیک رو حذف کن چی کدوش رو اید بخونم که اگه ترکیبی اومد از دستم نره.. گیاهی و ژنتیک کلا چندتا سوال ازشون میاد
> ...


من زیستو صفر نیستم ولی تقریبا تازه شروع میکنم میخوام بدونم گیاهی حذف کنم با بقیه ترکیب نمیشه؟؟ و اینکه میگن ژنتیک رو حذف کن چی کدوش رو اید بخونم که اگه ترکیبی اومد از دستم نره.. گیاهی و ژنتیک کلا چندتا سوال ازشون میاد

----------


## آوید

> برنامه و شماي كلي كار هم خواستي ميگم ولي بايد مردونه قول خوندن بدي


میشه لطفا منو هم راهنمایی کنید. من واقعا در حد صفرم و حدود 7 ساله که از درس فاصله دارم و هیچ پیش زمینه ای هم ندارم :Yahoo (101):

----------


## drsetareh1373

> برنامه و شماي كلي كار هم خواستي ميگم ولي بايد مردونه قول خوندن بدي


سلام خانم دکتر من به شما پیام خصوصی هم فرستادم و ازتون درخواست کمک کردم ولی جواب هم ندادین،اگه ممکن منم همراه این دوست راهنمایی کنید  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Lara27

> *
> خدا هیچ تلاشی رو بی اجر و بیهوده نمیذاره .نگران نباشید و ته دل خودتون رو خالی نکنید .خیلیا رو دیدم با پایه ضعیف و چندسال دوری از مدرسه کنکور دادن و رشته های خوبی قبول شدن .فقط با این روحیه منفی که نمیتونم نباید استارت بزنید.بقول یه نویسنده معروف میگه اونی که میگه میتونم و اون که میگه نمیتونم درنهایت هردو درست میگن چون هر کدوم طبق نگرش خودشون نتیجه عملشون رو می بینند.یکی از دبیرهای شهرمون توی 45 سالگی با داشتن دوتا بچه ،از دبیری استعفا داد ویکسال خوند و پزشکی دولتی اصفهان قبول شد.این فرد فوقش توی همون درس تدریسی خودش قوی بوده  و یقینا تمام دروس دیگه بعد از اینهمه سال فراموشش شده بود.پس با هر پایه ای میشه موفق شد.درمورد لینک همایشهای استاد افشار ،راستش سعی کردم لینک بدم ولی موفق نشدم چون توی پست دومم بجای لینک فقط آدرس درج شده و لینک منتقل نشد.شایدم روش لینک دادن را بلد نیستم یا چون من بجای گوشی با کامپیوتر میام  انجمن لینک رو نتونستم بدم. اما طبق روشی که خودم اون همایشهارو پیدا میکنم توضیح دقیق میدم  که راحت ظرف چند دقیقه پیداشون کنید.اول توی گوگل سایت استاد افشار را سرچ کنید ،باز که شد توی ستون سمت راست ازهمون صفحه اول سایت دوتا کادر قرمز کوچیک هست که توی کادر پایینی قرمزرنگ نوشته: آرشیو کامل صوت کلاسها و همایشها از سال 91 تا 94 کلیک کنید.
> ازصفحه ای که بعد از کلیک روی این کادرقرمز رنگ  باز میشه یه کم پایین بیایید یه تیتر می بینید که رنگ زرد رویش هست تحت عنوان: کنکوریهای 95که میخوان نیمه دوم سال از سطح ضعیف یا حتی صفر شروع کنند و نتیجه بگیرند ،حتما حتما این سه را دانلود و گوش کنند .زیر این تیتر هم هرسه بخش اول و دوم و سوم همایش با دوتا علامت تیک چشمک زن می بینید که  بهتره هرچه سریعتر همین امشب دانلود و یادداشت برداری و اجرا کنید. یقین بدونید بیش از سطح توقع الانتون نتیجه می گیرید.موفق باشید.*




*قسمت اول

http://s5.picofile.com/file/81612950...el_ir.mp3.html


قسمت دوم

http://s5.picofile.com/file/8163905568/Hasave link Asmayesh_20_Dey_93_Ostad_Afshar.mp3.html

قسمت سوم

http://s4.picofile.com/file/81639104...60503.mp3.html*

----------


## drsetareh1373

> سلام من حاضرم كمك كنم بهت اگه قول بدي واقعا بخوني و كارنامه قبوليتو بعد نتايج بفرستي
> 
> عمومي :
> دين و زندگي از گاج بخون،هر كتاب ديگه اي داري بريز دور
> گاج رو بخون و تستاشو بزن بالاي٦٠٪‏ رو تضمين ميكنم براي سطح صفر
> 
> زبان تا ميتوني لغت حفظ كن،لغتهاي كتاب درسي رو اخه بعضيا ديدم ميرن ٥٠٤ ميخونن! بجز٤تا سوال گرامر بقيه اش با لغت حل ميشه اينم ميگيم نصف بتوني جواب بدي ميشه ٥٠٪‏
> 
> ادبيات: قرابت ٣٢ 
> ...


مهسا جان میشه پ خصوصی تون چک کنید،من دیگ شاید نیام اانجمن

----------


## Armaghan

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط konkur100


واای خدا استرس گرفتم بخاطر معدل . معدل رو عوض کردم تو گزینه 2 شد همون رتبه . حالا چیکار کنم خداااااااا . خداکنه این معدل مثبت شه یا حذف شه . 
میشه بگین معدل دقیقا رو رتبه نهایی تاثیر داره یا تو درصدها ؟


داداش اینقدر به معدل و حاشیه ها اهمیت ندین .معدل طبق رای دیوان عدالت  تاثیرش تا کنکور 97 حذف شده و سازمان سنجش مجبوره به رای دیوان عدالت گردن بذاره. مسؤلان سنجش میگن یا تاثیرش امسال  به کل حذف میشه یا فوقش تاثیر مثبت میذاره.ضمن اینکه تاثیر معدلهای کم ، روی رتبه بوده نه اینکه اثر منفی روی درصدها بذاره و باعث کاهش درصدها بشه.شما تنها کمکی که میتونید بخودتون بکنید اینه  که دیگه این سه ماه رو نیایید انجمن و نت و درگیر بحثهای متفرقه و استرس زا نکنید خودتون رو. بجاش از همون برنامه استاد افشار پیروی کنید و وقتتون رو با بحث بی سرانجام درمورد منابع و قوانین که توی انجمن از تابستون94 تا خوده کنکور95 ادامه داشته و داره، هدر ندید.لینک همایشها را هم که در پستهای قبلم خودم نتونسته بودم بهتون بدم دوتا پست بالاتر را که ببینید ،خانم آیتک لطف کردن به بنده و لینکها را قرار دادند . یا علی بگید و کار رو شروع کنید.موفق باشید.*

----------


## zahra.2015

*تو این تاپیک در مورد حذف اسید وباز دیدم و نظر های مخالف
این فصل فصل سنگینیه وسخت خیلییییییییی وقت داره و کار میبره برای یکی ک واقعا ضعیف بهتره ک حذف بشه شاید ب قول شما این جوری 20-30درصدم از دست بده اما حداقل اگه بجای این ک کلی وقت رو این فصل بزاره رو بقیه خوب کار کنه 60درصد میگیره پس اگه میبینین واقعا وقت کمه و همچین توانی و درخودتون نمیبینین ک این فصل جمعش کنید از خیرش بگذرید
درمورد حذف ژنتیک و حتی گیاهی موافقم برای ژنتیک فقط فصل8سوم و5پیش حذف کنید فصل5و6و7سوم باید یاد داشته باشین تا بتونین فصل1پیش بفهمین تا خودشونم سوالای ساده ای دارن
درمورد ریاضی بازم میگم اگه قراره کاربد مشتق نخونید انتگرالم خود ب خود حذف میشن 
نگران معدلم نباشین فقط بخونید*

----------


## Chrome

درود
دوستان برای درس ریاضی توی خود کنکور ریاضی، چه مباحثی رو برای خوندن پیشنهاد میکنید تو این مدت؟

----------


## dr.mamad_97

دوستان لطفا یکی کمک کنه که واسه شیمی کدوم مباحث حذف بکنم که بتونم حدود 40 درصد جواب بدم؟ با پایه ضعیف...

----------


## Dj.ALI

شما باید اول چند روز روی خودت کار کنی و مشغله های ذهنیتو و عادت های بدت رو و مسایل دیگه رو کنار بزاری و بعد با یه شیب تند بچسبی به درسات....باید خیلی کارا رو انجام بدی خیلی کارا رو هم انجام ندی...خیلی باید حساب شده پیش بری وگرنه با طناب خودت میفتی توی چاه اخرش!

----------


## Lara27

> برنامه و شماي كلي كار هم خواستي ميگم ولي بايد مردونه قول خوندن بدي


اگه میشه برای همه بذارید :Yahoo (5):

----------


## mahsa92

> من زیستو صفر نیستم ولی تقریبا تازه شروع میکنم میخوام بدونم گیاهی حذف کنم با بقیه ترکیب نمیشه؟؟ و اینکه میگن ژنتیک رو حذف کن چی کدوش رو اید بخونم که اگه ترکیبی اومد از دستم نره.. گیاهی و ژنتیک کلا چندتا سوال ازشون میاد


گياهي رو حذف كردي كن ولي شارش ف٨ پيش با جانوري ترميبي مياد
ژنتيكم ميوز ميتوزش تركيبي مياد من تو مسئله هاش تركيب نديدم

----------


## mahsa92

> میشه لطفا منو هم راهنمایی کنید. من واقعا در حد صفرم و حدود 7 ساله که از درس فاصله دارم و هیچ پیش زمینه ای هم ندارم


چه كمكي از من بر مياد دوست عزيز

----------

